# eyetoy linux driver



## seecor

everyone knows about the windows xp driver for the eyetoy 
i was wondering if anyone knew of one for the ubuntu linux os ??


----------



## ghost

According to this *link* there are Linux drivers for the EyeToy.

Taken from http://www.oesf.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=14263


----------

